

Just launched Vloggo! Feedback? - kurtvarner

Hey guys,<p>I'm looking for feedback on Vloggo, the startup I just launched. Vloggo allows you to share your life through 60 second videos.<p>URL: http://vloggo.com<p>iPhone App: http://bit.ly/jq6Zft<p>Let me know what you think! Many thanks!
======
ThiagoBurgos
I really liked the ideia, but I missed the option of logging in with
facebook/google/twitter accounts. The possibility to login on your vlog with
your facebook credentials will be great to your site. I believe users do not
want to create more and more logins with different sites (unless it is totally
necessary.)

------
JonLim
Cool idea!

I notice you're using Amazon SES for your transactional mail. How is your
experience with them so far?

~~~
kurtvarner
No complaints for SES thus far :)

------
dgunn
Great job on the layout. I agree that the scrolling feed on the front page
lets me know immediately that it's an active community and actually makes me
want to join up.

------
orky56
I love the green! However, white text is a bit difficult to read on the light
green background in your footer nav bar. I'd recommend going the darker green
there.

~~~
kurtvarner
Thanks! I figured blue social networks are way over used. I'll have to check
out the color scheme on a few other computers because the text is very easy to
read on my screens. Thanks for the suggestion!

------
happyfeet
Looks pretty cool. I like the way you scroll videos at the right bottom of
screen, that makes me want to use it. Good luck.

------
bigsassy
This is actually pretty cool. When will the android app be ready?

~~~
kurtvarner
It'll probably be a couple of months before Vloggo gets to Android. I'm
looking for a co-founder and funding as my first priorities.

------
Mithrandir
Interesting idea. Any plans for an optional HTML5 player?

~~~
kurtvarner
HTML5 seems to be the way of the future, so I'm definitely exploring that as
an option.

------
jparicka
Very cool! Good luck with it.

